# Leerstellen Problem



## Waterstorm (18. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,
ich arbeite gerade mich in HTML ein,ich hab hier auch ein dickes Buch liegen.So dann hab ich mal 1 Liste gemacht, mit <ul></ul>.So und dann wollte ich irgent etwas schreiben ,aber genau danben.Ums besser zu sagen 3 cm nach der ersten.So mein code sieht so aus:


...
<ol><li> Patrick </li></ol> &nsp; &nsp; &nsp; Pitri
<ol><li>Patrick </li></ol>
<ol><li>Patrick </li></ol> 
...
(ich hab das b rausgenommen dach den n also nur hier im Original Code nicht)

Das will aber irgentwie ne klappen das Pitri ist dann unter Patrick!
Ich kann mir schon denken das die Antwrt ganz simple ist.
Aber ich dank trotzem schonmal im Vorraus!

Ciao,
Pitri


----------



## Fabian H (18. Juli 2003)

Ich weiss ja nicht, was du damit bezwecken willst, aber <ol> ist ein Listentag und zwar keiner, um ein Listenelement zu markieren, sondern um eine ganze Liste zu kennzeichenn.

Welchen Typ von Liste willst du denn haben?
Einzelne Punkte? Also <ul>.
Dann: Mach einen 3cm Abstand am besten mit CSS und nicht mit Nonbreaking Spaces oder sonst irgendwas:

```
<ul>
<li>Listenelement 1<span style="width:3cm;">Patri</li>
<li>Listenelement 2</li>
<li>Listenelement 3</li></ul>
```

Ps: Du kannst &amp;nbsp; screiben:
&.amp;nbsp; (natürlich ohne dem Punkt).

&.amp; ist die Zeichenfolge für das Und-Zeichen.


----------



## Waterstorm (18. Juli 2003)

Ah ja mit style cheets also...naja das kommt erst später im Buch aber mich hat das blos interessiert.Ich wollte halt selber mal was versuchen.Das mit dem <ol> Tag da hatte ich nen Denkfehler <il> Tag makiert ja das Listen element, oder?bei mir ist das halt noch nicht routine aber trotzdem Danke,für die schnelle Antwort!

ciao,
Pitri


P.s.:Sollte man überhaupt die "Nonbreaking Spaces " verwenden?damit ic mir das nicht erst angewöhne.

P.s.s.:Wenn man diesen Tag <hr noshade color=#E99494 size=5> benutzt muss ich da irgent etwas beachten.Bzw. verwendet man das so im allgemeinen?


----------



## Fabian H (18. Juli 2003)

Die Nbsp sind eigentlich dazu da, um Leerzeichen zwischen 2 Zeichen einzufügen, die dann nichtmehr durch einen Zeilenumbruch getrennt werden können, z.B. 123&amp;nbsp;€
Mann kann natürlich auch, wenns schnell gehen soll, nbsps zum Abstandhalten benutzen.


----------



## Waterstorm (18. Juli 2003)

So danke nochmal...

So jetzt noch ne Frage bzw. Fragen:

1)
	
	
	



```
...
<ol>
<li>Patrick</li><
/ol>
```
Wie muss ich das jetz mit den nbspWert machen damit nach der "Liste" die "2 Liste " kommen soll also mit Punkten jetzt.Also die soll in irgentein Absand danach kommen.Bei mir klappts nicht ganz.

2)Ich hab mal was probiert: <hr noshade color=#E99494 size=5>
Gibts bei diesen Tag irgentein Problem bzw. muss ich irgentwas  beachten oder kann ich den so verwenden ueberhaupt?


----------



## Waterstorm (18. Juli 2003)

Also das ist wichtig für mich,könntet ihr mich nicht helfen?
Ich will das oben net mit stxle sheet machen sondern mit den %nbs.p(ohnePunkt)


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (19. Juli 2003)

Solltest dir schon angewöhnen keine leeren Attribute zu verwenden.
noshade="noshade"

Und was hast du gegen CSS?


----------



## Waterstorm (19. Juli 2003)

Ich bin in den Buch noch net so weit vorgedrungen deswegen wollte ich erstmal nur wissen wie das mit den &nbspWert auszusehn hat,kannst du mir da erstmal nicht helfen!
Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Peter Bönnen (19. Juli 2003)

OK, ich GLAUBE dich verstanden zu haben. Du willst jetzt zwei unterschiedliche Listen horizontal nebeneinander haben, ja?

Wenn das so ist, solltest du dich mal mit Tabellen beschäftigen. Da wirst du sicher auch was in deinem Buch finden.

Wobei du dich auch wirklich nicht zu sehr auf dieses Buch versteifen solltest.

Und wenn ich mich mit meiner Vermutung vertan habe, versuch doch einfach noch mal klar und deutlich zu formulieren WAS du machen möchtest.

Fluke


----------



## Waterstorm (19. Juli 2003)

Ja genau wie du es sagst!So möchte ich es haben.Ich versteife mich auch ne an das Buch ,mich hat das blos gerade inetressiert wie man das machen muss also mit den &nbsp.Wert(eniti).

Also die 2 Listen mit <ol>Tag(soll rechts sein) und <ul>(soll links sein)


----------



## Fabian H (19. Juli 2003)

```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr><td>
<ul><li>Bla 1</li>
<li>Bla 2</li></ul>
</td><td style="width:3cm;">&nbsp;</td>
<td><ol><li>Bla 1</li>
<li>Bla 2</li></ol></td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Um gleich die nächste Frage vorzubeugen:
Das &amp;nbsp; zwischen den <td>-</td> ist dazu da, damit etwas in der Zelle ist (ein Leerzeichen), weil nämlich leere Zellen verboten sind.


----------



## Waterstorm (19. Juli 2003)

Ganz ,ganz großes danke an dich  Nuinmundo ,hast mir damit echt geholfen.

Ok ciao bis zu der nächsten Frage.


----------

